# Finding you post on BBS



## meiteng (Jun 23, 2008)

A few days I posted (or think I did) an inquiry and can't find it. I am new to TUG and to its BBS. Where can I find basic guidance as to how to use BBS and find what you posted to see what replies were received.

Gerald


----------



## mecllap (Jun 23, 2008)

Just go up top to the blue line and click on Search -- you get a little box; click on Advanced Search, and then fill in your username in the box toward upper right where it says search by username.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2008)

an easier option if you are just looking for your posts...is to click your own name...and then a box will appear below it...simply choose "find more posts from meiteng" and it will show you everything youve ever posted!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2008)

You can also click on QUICK LINKS (in blue bar between SEARCH and LOG OUT) and then click on YOUR POSTS.


----------

